# iui with donor sperm on gonel f injections



## andiriley (Jan 11, 2010)

just wondering ,but i started gonel injections this cycle, 5 th iui , the doctor started me on the lowest dose on gonel for 7 days but every other day, when i had my scan, i only had 1 good size follicle. he told he to carry on the injections as i had been doing, have my trigger on saturday night, ready for my iui on the monday. 
so i have upped my injections myself , doing a double dose on all the remaining days, up to 150 per day, which is still low ,since it obviously hasnt made me produce much on what i was on. just wondering if this will possibly help make me produce even 1 more in time for saturday. or will it damage the one mature egg thats already there. i know i shouldnt have changed the dose myself, but you hear of people who are on much higher doses, for iui, so figured it wouldnt do me much harm. 
any suggestions would be helpfull, even to know if it would still stimulate after day 7 of my cycle. 
thanks 
andrea xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear you only had 1 follicle that was a good size but it is better than none. They know best but not sure what it will do to your follicle that you have. I hope it all turns out well for you but i have always stuck to what the doc says unless i think i know better then i discuss it with them and hope we can come to an agreement on the meds. They wanted me on 75 but my last was 100 so said so and now i'm on 100 but i wouldn't have done it behind their back so we all know whats what if i need to go again. Good luck


----------

